# Bumper Boy Bird Basket



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

Anyone tried one of these bird baskets? Was wondering if they work as claimed. Being able to launcha bird with my BB would be a great help. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

I had three 4 shooters with the bumper boy bird baskets. When the transmitter was pressed both the basket and bird were ejected. A duck flew about 10 yards and about 6 feet in the air. The basket flew with a little less height and distance.


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

Roger thanks,
Sounds as though that may not be enough height if a dead duck is only getting up about 6'.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I friend had them and they were useless as tits on a bull.


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

They sounded to good to be true, glad I didn't buy one, got a clue when I saw someone trying sell them as new for 1/2 of what they cost.


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*I had success and like them!*

We use a couple 4 shooters and I have bird baskets for one.

I used a stake in front of the machine to attache the lines to, and used them with both dead and live pigeons.

For walk ups, some upland work, and for putting live pigeons out on marks I like them a lot, especially nice when we have more than one dog to use.

They are a bit labour intensive and a baskt that had a bottom and mesh instead of just the strap would faciliate a faster way to load the live pigeons... 

I couldn't say what we were getting for height on dead birds, but on live birds that get even a short flight off the launch the dogs got good marks and success.

Setting up the lines correctly is all important and on a few instances line tangles chopped the launch short - which sucked.

There are times where I will continue to them.

Wayne Dibbley


----------

